# Me pueden explicar algo del efecto early



## guaifi (Abr 21, 2008)

Hola soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, estamos dando en clase los modelos de transistores, y tengo que hacer un trabajo donde tengo que e*xplicar el efecto early del transistor.*

Mirando por google solo encontre paginas donde me dan formulas para calcular ese efecto, o datos para las simulaciones pspice, pero no encontre ninguna definicion esencial, que es lo que principalmente quiero para empezar por el principio a entender el efecto ese.

Si alguien sabe algo, por favor que me lo cuente.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 21, 2008)

Google es tu amigo:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_effect
http://ece-www.colorado.edu/~bart/book/book/chapter5/ch5_4.htm

Saludos.


----------



## guaifi (Abr 21, 2008)

bueno muchas gracias, eso tambien lo habia visto, lo malo que como estaba en ingles no me llamo la atensión jeje... pero tendre que mirar con un traductor a ver q saco


----------

